# best affordable c02 systems for large aquariums?



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I am looking around for a complete co2 system for my 300 gallon! I just dont have a whole lot of money at this time so was wondering what is best low priced system I could find? I was looking at ebay and they do have some sweet prices, but I hate to get poor quality system that in the end could be more trouble then good and possibly be dangrous.

any sugestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmmm, well, building it yourself will be cheapest.

A 10 lb CO2 cylinder ($80), with a dual stage regulator from Ebay ($30), along with a Fabco NV-55-18 needle valve ($35) would do it. You could add a Clippard mouse solenoid to that for $30. You would probably add another $35 for drop checker, diffuser or reactor, tubing, etc. So, you are talking about $190 for the components for a "complete" solution.

However, for a 300 gallon, you may want a 20 lb cylinder and a couple of reactors/diffusers (and needle valves). So, it could be more.

Folks, does this sound about right?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

galabar said:


> Hmmm, well, building it yourself will be cheapest.
> 
> A 10 lb CO2 cylinder ($80), with a dual stage regulator from Ebay ($30), along with a Fabco NV-55-18 needle valve ($35) would do it. You could add a Clippard mouse solenoid to that for $30. You would probably add another $35 for drop checker, diffuser or reactor, tubing, etc. So, you are talking about $190 for the components for a "complete" solution.
> 
> ...



I don't think there are regulators specifically designed for large tanks. Whatever regulators work for smaller tanks, they would be fine for large tanks. I got my Victor single stage regulator here on the message board, from one of the powerseller, Bettatail. Yeah, you would need a 20lb tank or bigger. multiple needle valves with multiple reactors. Maybe even with multiple soleniods--depending on the configurations. I just can't see you can get away with one needle valve on one reactor. Frankly, with a 300g tank, I don't think you can go cheap here... If you want to go cheap, maybe setting up a smaller tank.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Here are a few threads:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...s/154609-ss-co2-parts-package-reg-needle.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...2-fs-co2-pressurized-system-double-stage.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...9413-fs-co2-pressurized-system-post-body.html

Again, you can do it yourself cheaper. However, the more needle valves and fittings you add, the better those ready made solutions look.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

While shopping around, check the prices for standard 20# and 50# cylinders. They are the easiest sizes to swap in some areas. 
I picked up a used 50# for $35.00 and swapped it for a 20# as the 50# was too heavy to get up and down the stairs easily. 

I've been happy with the Aquatek regulator I purchased a couple of years ago. They're a forum sponsor too.


----------



## maknwar (Aug 10, 2008)

300 gallon huh? I'm guessing your going with a sump? I'm thinking with a sump, it's not going to matter really which co2 system you get because your going to be dumping the co2 in. If your going with some canister filters, I think using an external reactor with at least two needle valves would be best. You could go with an external pump with a Venturi. Either way, your going to be pumping in the co2 so an precision needle valve isn't needed.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone, my brother use to dive for sea urchins and has a whack of tanks he used for diving. Could I use one of these tanks or are those tanks different? 

He even has stage two regulators but I think diving regulator is different then what i am needing?

I will look at the links and read through them! Thanks!

Using wet dry filter with sump that holds 50 gallons!


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes I think I have found the answer to my problem! Bettatail has some nice affordable systems! Personally I am totally unfamiliar with Co2 systems so all this talk of solenoids, reactors and regulators is all new to me! I would feel uncomfortable in building my own since a pressurized tank is like a weapon! I seen what a tank can do to a brick wall! I can afford to spend 300! The systems I seen here around my neck of woods they want like 500 dollars for and right now that's a little out of my budget, especially after recouping from Xmas!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

ibmikmaq said:


> Yes I think I have found the answer to my problem! Bettatail has some nice affordable systems! Personally I am totally unfamiliar with Co2 systems so all this talk of solenoids, reactors and regulators is all new to me! I would feel uncomfortable in building my own since a pressurized tank is like a weapon! I seen what a tank can do to a brick wall! I can afford to spend 300! The systems I seen here around my neck of woods they want like 500 dollars for and right now that's a little out of my budget, especially after recouping from Xmas!


Definitely contact bettatail. He really knows how to build a rock solid system that would cost more than $500 retail.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

tetra73 said:


> Maybe even with multiple soleniods--depending on the configurations. I just can't see you can get away with one needle valve on one reactor. Frankly, with a 300g tank, I don't think you can go cheap here... If you want to go cheap, maybe setting up a smaller tank.


 
I could see needing a bigger reactor/etc, but I don't see any reason you'd need multiple solenoids/needlevalves for a tank like this.


I agree there's probably no good way to go cheap with a tank that big though. Big tanks costs big money to maintain. If you don't have the scratch, you probably shouldn't be trying to run a tank so big.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

My problem is not having enough money to maintain a big tank! My problem is I had to build an extension on my mini home just so I could have the big tank! I just spent over 10 grand putting a 12 foot by 28 foot extension on my home, I started in august and I just recently finished just weeks ago. Then Christmas hit so at this time and for the next few months I am a little low on funds! So I am trying to budget since I still need to spend 500 on plants to fill in a tank space that is 40 inches wide and 80 inches long!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

If you're tight on money, just wait until you have the budget to properly setup the tank. You won't regret it. plantbrain works with large aquariums and could likely provide some insight into what type of budget you should be allowing yourself.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I think I am actually good to go now! I pm'd Bettatail an the price he quoted me works in my budget so I am ok now! I just need to wait a few weeks for plants because they blacklisted air cargo here in Canada till January 15! So I have to wait two weeks for plants! I had some leaking problems with my bulkheads but fixed that! So I am in the process of filling tank now so going to run it a few weeks before I add plants! Going to buy a dozen zebra otto's at the same time from my plant source so I will be able to add some Otto's with plants! Then wait a month before adding anything else!


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

ibmikmaq said:


> I think I am actually good to go now! I pm'd Bettatail an the price he quoted me works in my budget so I am ok now! I just need to wait a few weeks for plants because they blacklisted air cargo here in Canada till January 15! So I have to wait two weeks for plants! I had some leaking problems with my bulkheads but fixed that! So I am in the process of filling tank now so going to run it a few weeks before I add plants! Going to buy a dozen zebra otto's at the same time from my plant source so I will be able to add some Otto's with plants! Then wait a month before adding anything else!



Otos aren't exactly a hardly fish for cycling. Not sure what fish to use to cycle a 300g tank.  Maybe a school of 10 glowlight tetras? They are hardly fish. What you will be using for the substrate?


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

if u use a sump, and its a overflow box with wetdry sump..

kiss all the injected CO2 goodbye...

u need a sump which doesnt have a high air to medium exchange...
IE.. no wetdry.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Naekuh said:


> if u use a sump, and its a overflow box with wetdry sump..
> 
> kiss all the injected CO2 goodbye...
> 
> ...



I think is doable. You need to cover and seal all the opening space in the sump and the overflow box. Tom uses a wet/dry. I think he is injecting something like 60ppm of CO2. That's a lot.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

My sump Is totally covered I can even seal it even tighter with duct tape!

My substrate is a mix of stuff! I have two large islands that are basically mineralized soil mix with clay and all the fixings, topped with special kitty and then that is topped with fluvial stratum! The back wall is done the sale on both sides of over with over in center! Surrounding large island and covered 8 inches along entire front is 2 inches of a mixture of zebrite and play sand topped with pool filter sand!


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I decided to hold off on Otto's! I been adding plants and doing it fish less at moment! Might try to glow lights! Was thinking Harliquins! But I do like glow lights so may just grab some of those and let them cycle tank for the next month!


----------

